# Schwob School of Music -- watch me make a fool...i mean sing!



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Choir-
Clip includes Thompson's _Last Words of David_ and Chesnokovs _Salvation is Created_. Conductor is graduate student Terrence Green and the concert was in given in order for him to complete the degree.





my take: david was good, very good. The chesnokov is a little pitchy and the recording doesnt really give it justice.

extra clip (wind orchestra): 




enjoy :d


----------

